# Horrific photojournalism series



## CWyatt (Jul 22, 2010)

I've already posted this link on my FB page, but I feel kind of compelled to link it to a wider audience (perhaps showing how good this is as photojournalism).  

This is *GRAPHIC*, and probably* NOT WORKSAFE* (I'm guessing) or for the squeemish.

Great photojournalism portraiture.

_'We typically think of terrorism as a political act. But sometimes its very personal. It wasnt a government or a guerrilla insurgency that threw acid on this womans face in Pakistan.' 
Photos by Emilio Morenatti, Associated Press_

Terrorism that's personal (12 images) | Reporting with a camera


----------



## IlSan (Jul 22, 2010)

Yes, words cannot describe the emotions I feel...

It is unthinkable that in this time and age with all the globalisation that has happened there are still people (if you can actually grant them this description) that would do this to helpless girls / women for reasons beyond comprehension (not that any reason would / could ever justify acts such as these).

I am shoked, angry, disgusted...and admire the photojournalist that has taken the first step into unveiling such a sick and backwards people to the rest of the world.

I deeply hope that something will be done!


----------



## Stephen.C (Jul 23, 2010)

Thats horrible and terrifying.
Im 16 and is shocking to see a girl my age like that, or to think a boy my age could do something like that to a human being. Its unthinkable.
How could someone live with themselves?


----------



## Morpheuss (Jul 23, 2010)

That is so terrible... it is a shame that people would actually do that to somebody else... It just instills the reason why there is the war in iraq and afghanistan.... hopefully Pakistan will jump on board with civil rights


----------



## bushpig (Jul 23, 2010)

Of course this is terrible. I can't imagine doing something like this. 

But what really disturbs me is how many cases of this there seem to be. Is this really such a popular act to perform in Pakistan? 

And why the hell is acid so easily available? Do they just give it to everybody over there?

As far as the photos go, some of them are beautiful. Some are better than others. You mention photojournalism, but they're also very nice examples of portraiture as well.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jul 23, 2010)

bushpig said:


> Of course this is terrible. I can't imagine doing something like this.
> 
> But what really disturbs me is how many cases of this there seem to be. Is this really such a popular act to perform in Pakistan?
> 
> ...



That's exactly what i'm wondering too..

unbelievable.


----------



## Flash Harry (Jul 23, 2010)

Human rights is a joke in the third world, human life means nothing to these people so merely disfiguring someone isn't even rated, visiting India, Pakistan, the African and Asian continents over the years none of this surprises me, Women/females are worth nothing in these societies so its pointless getting your backs up over it, acid is freely available worldwide, car batteries. H


----------



## Flash Harry (Jul 23, 2010)

Morpheuss said:


> That is so terrible... it is a shame that people would actually do that to somebody else... It just instills the reason why there is the war in iraq and afghanistan.... hopefully Pakistan will jump on board with civil rights



Very naive statement. These wars are about oil, your country and mine think we should lose many troops over their greed for this natural resource, the public are conned by their respective governments into thinking its all about human rights and having a level playing field for all, what a load of bull. H


----------



## Stephen.C (Jul 23, 2010)

The UK has terrorists attack them too, but how can you say that when on 9/11 2 planes went into the trade centers, 1 into the Pentagon, and another crashed before it could hit the president of our country.


----------



## mwcfarms (Jul 23, 2010)

Careful guys this is approaching a topic that is just going to stir up a hornets nest. Never good on a public forum. Thanks for the pics Camus. Those poor woman are strong survivors and its horrible to think of another human suffering because of things that we take for granted.


----------



## Storky1980 (Jul 23, 2010)

This is absolutely horrific (when i read the title i thought you were going to give an example of bad journalism) to think that these things go on in the world today but they do.
Never in my life personally seen this kind of attack but  have lived in West Africa and seen tribal scarring, or young people (including children) who have been deliberately mutilated, homeless and living in the streets, begging.

And since someone mentioned that these are also good examples of portraiture, Ifondly remember one child, a girl of around 9 or 10 who begged with her brother who may have been 7 and suffered polio (his feet were pretty much the wrong way round), both basically wore rags and they had literally nothing of their own, but when you spoke to this girl and gave her even the smallest of change, what you got in return was the brightest smile that could light up a room, in that moment this little girl with her scarred face was the prettiest thing ever.

What i'm saying is although it breaks my heart to see these kinds of things it also shows me how brilliant and resilient people can be in hard times, i hope these women too can still hold their heads high and smile since in my opinion this would only go to shame the animals who did this to them.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 23, 2010)

Yes, this is sad and disturbing and needs to be shown. Thank god for PJs who still know what their job is supposed to be.

However, I want to say that we should be careful about how we react to those. Similar things happen in the "first world" so, when you feel sorry for those girls/women, keep in mind your neighbor who could well be the next victim of abuse.

I saw a movie (I think it was a news show actually) not that long ago about a model in England who had the same exact problem as the subjects of these photos. Yes, she had acid thrown in her face. No, she was not a super model but does it make any difference? I will try and find the link to post.

Women are abused everywhere in the world.

Last but not least, people are way more resilient than we think, true, but that does not ever mean that we should not fight the abuse. Any abuse.


----------



## justindavid (Jul 23, 2010)

Morpheuss said:


> That is so terrible... it is a shame that people would actually do that to somebody else... It just instills the reason why there is the war in iraq and afghanistan.... hopefully Pakistan will jump on board with civil rights



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEU8c8sCfMc[/ame]

just one of many. when you point finger there's always at least 3 pointing back at you.


----------



## Storky1980 (Jul 23, 2010)

I remember that story too, i think you are correct about it being in england.
I know it exists in 1st world countries too, i have seen it happening and lost a friend because of it. And i certainly didn't mean that we should not fight this kind of behaviour, quite the opposite is what i meant.
I wont sit here and pretend to be a shining example of chivalry or that i am a perfect gentleman, i have flaws, but people who treat any other person like this are absolute filth in my opinion.

What i meant is that i hope anybody who has suffered this can have the strength to stand up and show these brutes for what they are.... the scum of the earth


----------



## bushpig (Jul 24, 2010)

Storky1980 said:


> And since someone mentioned that these are also good examples of portraiture, Ifondly remember one child, a girl of around 9 or 10 who begged with her brother who may have been 7 and suffered polio (his feet were pretty much the wrong way round), both basically wore rags and they had literally nothing of their own, but when you spoke to this girl and gave her even the smallest of change, what you got in return was the brightest smile that could light up a room, in that moment this little girl with her scarred face was the prettiest thing ever.



This touched my heart. Every time I see something like this, It both warms and tears my heart. It's a shame to see people (especially children) suffer. But knowing that they have the strength to persevere and do their best makes me proud to be on the same planet as them.


----------



## jackieclayton (Jul 24, 2010)

what the F*CK is wrong with people???!  this breaks my heart that any human being, regardless of nationality, would be so savage.  these women are incredibly strong and rest assured they have a seat in heaven...


----------

